# ACA Instructor Certification



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

Become a kayak instructor!
As the recognized governing body for canoe sport in the United States, the American Canoe Association brings people together to continue to improve skills in paddling and teaching through carefully assembled training programs. Certification through our ACA Clinics provides a forum for developing skilled instructors committed to modern instruction. Certification also helps to acquaint paddlers with generally accepted guidelines for paddling instruction. The BOC is proud to offer 5 ACA courses for you to attend. All clinics include lunch, and run from 9am to 5pm on the water with evening class room instruction. The BOC will submit all of the necessary paperwork to the ACA. It is important to become an active member of the ACA before your clinic begins. We would be happy to furnish you with the appropriate information.

Spring dates flexible. Please contact.
Jun 03 - Jun 06, 06
Sep 16 - Sep 19, 06 
Fee: $395.00 
Gear Rental Package: $80.00


----------

